# Downgrade to Windows 7



## Chemeng (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello, I purchased a new computer for my grandma for Christmas, and it came loaded with Windows 8. Wow, what a mistake for an octogenarian. I am trying to load Windows 7, but don't really know what I am doing. I know just enough to get into trouble. I was able to access the convoluted BIOS and get it to boot from a DVD, but when I go to install from the Windows 7 DVD I have, it says "Windows cannot be installed to Disk 0 Partition 1" (for all partitions too). I figure I need to wipe the drive first (?), maybe. I don't know if that is a good idea, or will just brick the computer. Can I just delete the drive partition from the advanced options given during the instillation? I really have a bad feeling about doing that. The computer is a Lenovo G585. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

exactly want type of win7 dvd, upgrade, retail or oem? anyway, you will have to wipe the drive first. you should be able to delete the partition during the installation. you can also use a thirdparty utility such as deban.


----------



## Chemeng (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you very much. I was able to just delete everything during the installation. I didn't know what I was really doing, so I thought it better to ask someone. Appreciate the help, have a nice holiday season.


----------

